# 14' Ashcraft rebuild



## tedcombs (Mar 12, 2010)

Well after a while of not posting pics on here I figure I should keep you guys posted on the progress. Here is my first thread with some pictures of the deconstruction of the boat http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1268411509 

The boat has been making a lot of progress lately


Stringers

















Rear Bulkhead

























The making of the livewell

































The fuel tank

































Front bulkhead

















Front Deck


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

looks like it comin along reel good!! keep the pics coming. 
and how you plan on doing your livewell i need some ideas lol.


----------



## tedcombs (Mar 12, 2010)

well the dimensions of the livewell now make it a 23 gallon livewell. Alittle big for a 14.5 foot boat so we are going to make the overflow about 3/4 of the way up so its not so heavy. Also it 32" long because we do a lot of tournaments and it will keep a max snook alive. The plumbing on it wont happen till alittle later in the process. But ill keep you posted


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> well the dimensions of the livewell now make it a 23 gallon livewell. Alittle big for a 14.5 foot boat so we are going to make the overflow about 3/4 of the way up so its not so heavy. Also it 32" long because we do a lot of tournaments and it will keep a max snook alive. The plumbing on it wont happen till alittle later in the process. But ill keep you posted


Ok good deal bro


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I like how it seems you've paid attention to detail on your project. Is that two-part foam you're using in the build process? And what did you use to make your fillets?


----------



## tedcombs (Mar 12, 2010)

Yea its two part foam, It was my first time using it, its pretty awesome how fast that stuff works and it really gives stuff some support. 

As for the fillets I used a few different things. I got the West System 403 I think it was and 404 stuff and mixed it with resin to make a nice chunky consistency. There are a few different options you can choose from with that stuff depending on what you are using it for but for the stringers I used the high density stuff and that worked really well.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> Yea its two part foam, It was my first time using it, its pretty awesome how fast that stuff works and it really gives stuff some support.
> 
> As for the fillets I used a few different things. I got the West System 403 I think it was and 404 stuff and mixed it with resin to make a nice chunky consistency. There are a few different options you can choose from with that stuff depending on what you are using it for but for the stringers I used the high density stuff and that worked really well.


Thanks! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## tedcombs (Mar 12, 2010)

I got the gunnels in today for the most part and a few more things glassed in. All the framework on the front deck is done and it is ready for sand and paint. Will post pictures after tomorrows work is complete


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

You guys work fast - looking good.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Who makes that gas tank and where did you get it?


----------



## tedcombs (Mar 12, 2010)

ducknut, Idk who makes it because the label is worn off but I got it from Marine Connection Liquidators in Ft Pierce. They have a huge variety of poly tanks. Pretty cheap also, all the tanks under 50 gallons are $4 a gallon plus the sender. So I got that tank for 50 bucks. A lot cheaper than I planned to pay.


----------



## tedcombs (Mar 12, 2010)

Well I got a good bit done today. Was able to glass in some of the supports for the gunnels. Also finished the framing for the front deck, poured foam in between the side stringers and the sides of the boat, also got the floor in today. The next two days I will be working hard on it before my cousin (the person who has been helping me a lot) leaves to move to Big Pine... Bastard  ;D

Looks crooked but its just the angle


----------



## tedcombs (Mar 12, 2010)

Finished the cockpit floor today, got it all glassed in. I did 1.5oz mat on the underside of it then glassed the seams with some 3'' tape then did the floor on top with some 6oz cloth all on 3/8 ply. It feels strong as hell. The largest gap it has to span without a stringer or rib to rest on is about 12 inches so I dont anticipate any soft spots. i will get some more progress done then post some more pics.


----------



## capt.doug (Aug 1, 2010)

wondering how or what became of this project? :-/


----------



## tedcombs (Mar 12, 2010)

Well being a student, I had to move back to Gainesville in August and have not been able to do a single thing on it. Depending on my schedule next semester I hope to get some more done on it. I wanted to be done by this summer (may/june) but that isnt looking realistic right now. Hopefully I will be able to get a substantial amount done over the summer though.  :-/


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

this 14ft makes my 16ft cs look tiny. 
Love what your doing and givin me ideas at the same time


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Well being a student, *I had to move back to Gainesville in August and have not been able to do a single thing on it.* Depending on my schedule next semester I hope to get some more done on it. I wanted to be done by this summer (may/june) but that isnt looking realistic right now. Hopefully I will be able to get a substantial amount done over the summer though.  :-/


When you get the time to get back at it, we will be watching.


----------



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey, I saw you live in Gainesville. I live in Alachua if you ever need a hand give me a call. Anything to help a fellow microskiff member. I will pm you my name and number.


----------



## tedcombs (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey I appreciate all the comments. I will figure out my schedule for next semester on Jan 4th and that will decide how much work I will be able to get done on it in the next few months. 

I hope to get the wood and fiberglass work done on the inside before May, that way I can start on the paint first thing this summer.

Any ideas on paint color??


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Money green


----------

